# 2005 Jetta 2.5 engine swap possible? BGQ to CBUA



## steelenichols (Dec 4, 2014)

The engine in my 05 jetta wih 98k I recently picked up has seen better days, having skipped a few teeth on its timing chain and would rather start with a another engine at this point. Looking through LKQ I can grab the CBUA engine out of a 2012 golf 2.5 and their part checker says it fits. Any difference on sensors, engine mounts, etc,? Currently have the BGQ and found the CBUA to be cheaper with lower miles. And yes I am in Cali, so it is Pzev engine ids. Also wondering if I need to reprogram the ecu if this works.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

in short, yes it can be done, easily.

lots of info and reference material can be found here http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...nicles-of-BGP-to-CBTA-and-other-various-rants


----------



## steelenichols (Dec 4, 2014)

*Hey sorry to ressurect this*

Sorry to bring this thread back to life, but I just finished my finals and I am ready to slam this thing in, just one question. Is a CBU engine the same as a CBUA engine? It looks like it should swap in, but now I am finding that the engine code usually is missing the A at the end. Here is a pic of the valve cover. It is also missing the intake and exhaust manifold, so hoping those swap too.


----------



## Ronny Bensys (Apr 17, 2014)

steelenichols said:


> Sorry to bring this thread back to life, but I just finished my finals and I am ready to slam this thing in, just one question. Is a CBU engine the same as a CBUA engine? It looks like it should swap in, but now I am finding that the engine code usually is missing the A at the end. Here is a pic of the valve cover. It is also missing the intake and exhaust manifold, so hoping those swap too.


Yes, CBU means CBUA, like CBT meaning CBTA. Intake manifolds are different and it comes from different designs in air metering system. Your 2005 BGQ has a MAF sensor but CBUA is equipped with a MAP sensor. Exhaust manifolds should be the same.


----------



## steelenichols (Dec 4, 2014)

So does that mean the intake off my old engine will not bolt up? Happens that the engine I picked up didn't come with an intake, also don't plan on programming the ecu for a different sensor setup, so I planed on keeping the maf. If this is the case I guess I will find out soon! (and have an excuse for an aftermarket intake)


----------



## spasticone (May 31, 2004)

How are you making out with this swap. I'm about to start a thread and hopefully it will have all the differences for the 05-07 and 08-? 

I currently have an 05 jetta with a popped 2.5. I'll be installing an 09 cbta. 

While there are a couple threads that show this has been done. None actually address of finalize the thread with the needed info for the swap. I'm hoping someone will chime in and offer up some info on disabling variable oil pressure in the newer motors and the use of newer intakes vs older. I actually have an 09 ecu and full harness for the cbta motor but am missing the tbody. 

Should be fun


----------



## steelenichols (Dec 4, 2014)

So far I have swapped everything to the new engine, both manifolds and the accessories all matched up, now just waiting on a clutch, thought mine was replaced by previous owner, but they dropped the entire trans only to put in a new slave cyl and didn't bother to change the clutch :banghead: so will update with that attached, but really they look to be identical engines on the outside.


----------



## spasticone (May 31, 2004)

Im doing the same. New solid fw/ clutch is on the way. Why did they drop the trans for the slave?


----------



## steelenichols (Dec 4, 2014)

*This is not good....*

So I have just finished installing the new engine and it does not sound healthy, getting a lot of noise from the valvetrain. I am at an absolute loss on the problem and my only error code is a P0016 . This is the SAME CODE that I replaced my engine for :bangheadengine came up for cheap through wreckers deal, had to replace clutch so I thought why not). If anyone has a clue what would fix this it would be appreciated. Will make a new thread about this tomorrow to see if I can get more people looking. If not I am off to a local vw mechanic monday to see if he can diagnose it.


----------



## Ronny Bensys (Apr 17, 2014)

Did you replace your ECU to a CBUA one? If you didn't, that is the old code popping up.

Do you mean this one? P0016 - Crankshaft Position - Camshaft Position Correlation.


----------



## steelenichols (Dec 4, 2014)

So I have not replaced the ecu to a cbta one, I am running the same ecu. I swapped over both manifolds, put in a new clutch, and crammed the engine in. I still have the same coil packs, fuel rail, pulleys, alternator, ac compressor, ect. and yes, "P0016 - Crankshaft Position - Camshaft Position Correlation" is the current code I am getting, and the engine sounds like garbage, just like the one I pulled out.


----------



## steelenichols (Dec 4, 2014)

oh and I also just switched out the crankshaft position sensor with the one that came with the engine, didn't originally use it since the shield around the connector was broken off but it did not change anything


----------



## Ronny Bensys (Apr 17, 2014)

I cannot believe a MAF equipped intake can be used in a newer engine like this. You should install everything from the newer engine, including new intake and yes, ECU is in the top of the list. You must replace it as well. I think coil packs, fuel rail, pulleys, alternator, AC compressor doesn't matter. You only need to check alternator rating. Newer engines use 140A alternator. But hey why pulleys? Why replace all sensors one by one? Did you buy a shaved engine?

The 2.5Ls don't have a shield around crankshaft position sensor. It is located at the bottom of the engine.


----------



## steelenichols (Dec 4, 2014)

As far as I can tell this is a common swap (such as the second post on this thread) to keep the bgq intake and exhaust manifolds. The engine I purchased was out of a 2010 jetta with 30k on the clock, but had been in a front impact, shattering the intake and cracking the oil filter housing (not to the point where any damage from no oil happened). So using my intake was necessary, along with the oil filter/cooler housing. From a visual perspective the only thing that hinted this was a different reversion of engine was the sticker on the valve cover. It seems that this engine is getting no oil pressure like the last though... So looks like I will need to swap in another with my engine warranty.


----------



## DUBlclutch (Apr 6, 2012)

steel - Interested in selling the crank from your '05? 

Thanks,
DUB

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## steelenichols (Dec 4, 2014)

Sorry for the late reply, but there is a 100$ core charge for the old engine so I already sent it back. Forgot to mention the autopsy for the two engines (just finished putting the third engine this car has seen in). On the original engine what I thought was slipped timing was actualy a crank bearing spining out and causing havvoc. On the second engine it had no oil pressure, so I took the valve cover off and one of the rockers had broken sideways and boogered up a lobe of the cam. Pretty sure that engine had its oil pumped out in the crash (broken oil filter housing) and that must have ruined the oil pump and caused the lifter to fail? either way got a running vehicle again!


----------

